# Help with logo images



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

My van is 95% complete and I now need a logo for it.

I'd like a silhouette of a lever machine, but i'm not sure where to get such an image. Any suggestions?


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

easiest & cheapest way would be to find the best image you want to use to convert to a silhouette, sign up to fiverr.com and get someone to convert to a an AI vector file that you can send to printers and reuse as logo. If you cant convert to other formats yourself, make sure they also send a jog / png images in a high res that can be compressed for web.


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

jpg image that is...typo!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

if you find a suitable image, send it my way  I can vectorise/simplify it for you


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you both!


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Sole bay - Just noticed Sole Bay is Southwold way. Small world.. Do you have a coffee shop there?


----------

